# Is salary AED 28000 dhs enough?



## esbund (May 14, 2014)

Hi,
I faced an interview today and have been offered a job in Dubai with salary AED 28000 (28k). This includes everything except healthcare for me and my family. I have the following questions:

1. I need to rent a 1-bed room flat in a locality called Diera, how much would it cost me in a nice place in this locality?

2. How much would be my other expenses for a family of 2? Ours is a regular middle class Pakistani family.

3. I would want to take a tax or a train everyday to my workplace and not drive. How much would be the monthly expenses for commuting?

4. Finally after deducting all the expenses, how much would I be able to save.

Thanks for your help and inputs.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Welcome to the forum.
Regarding your questions - i am sorry but my crystal ball is broken.
All your questions are rather vague - so unless you give more details about what area you will be working, what your spending habits are, how many kids plus their ages etc. it will be difficult for members to hazard a guess at your answers.
Deira is one of the older areas of Dubai - so not so expensive to rent there compared with the trendier areas - Dubbizle is a good place to start for typical rental costs.
Your company is obliged to give you medical cover - many will also cover your family, as well.
If your wife is cooking at home - then monthly costs for food can be very low - if you shop at the right places.
If you have school age children - then school fees vary from 3000 to 120,000 AED per year, per child - depending on the type of school you require.
In general, the salary you mention is pretty good - so careful spending will allow you to save a good amount each month.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## esbund (May 14, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Welcome to the forum.
> Regarding your questions - i am sorry but my crystal ball is broken.
> All your questions are rather vague - so unless you give more details about what area you will be working, what your spending habits are, how many kids plus their ages etc. it will be difficult for members to hazard a guess at your answers.
> ...


Hi Steve, thanks for the quick reply. 

I will be working in Diera, somewhere close to Maktoom Street and would want a *decent *1-bedroom apartment close to this place.

Yes the company covers medical expenses for me and the family.

Yes we would be mostly (around 25 days a month) cooking at home. Lamb, beef, chicken, veggies, rice, flour will be the general ingredients for most types of food cooked.

We do not have any children, just 2 of us.

Back to the earlier question, around how much should we be able to save a month?

Appreciate your reply. Thanks


----------



## SgtRoswell (Apr 7, 2014)

What are your qualifications and what post did you get offered? 

For my personal preferences (not to offend anyone) Diera is not a family place to live. But that's just me....not trying to frighten you or something


----------



## mmasroor (Sep 9, 2013)

Based on what you have described this is good salary since you do not have kids. I would think that you will get a 1-bed apartment in deira at reasonable price. Food for 2 may be Max 1000, rent Max 6000. Keep another 1000 for Internet/Home Phone (Etisalat), electricity and water (dewa) etc. Plus mobile phone. There will be other expenses based on your living style for example transportation, shopping etc.


----------



## esbund (May 14, 2014)

SgtRoswell said:


> What are your qualifications and what post did you get offered?
> 
> For my personal preferences (not to offend anyone) Diera is not a family place to live. But that's just me....not trying to frighten you or something


Thanks for your reply and your honest comment. May I know in what terms it is not a family place? Over crowded? Cheap people? Security Issues? Thanks.


----------



## esbund (May 14, 2014)

mmasroor said:


> Based on what you have described this is good salary since you do not have kids. I would think that you will get a 1-bed apartment in deira at reasonable price. Food for 2 may be Max 1000, rent Max 6000. Keep another 1000 for Internet/Home Phone (Etisalat), electricity and water (dewa) etc. Plus mobile phone. There will be other expenses based on your living style for example transportation, shopping etc.


Thanks for the useful reply.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...-salary-offer-package-questions-part-2-a.html


----------



## nerd_deluxe (Nov 19, 2013)

esbund said:


> Thanks for your reply and your honest comment. May I know in what terms it is not a family place? Over crowded? Cheap people? Security Issues? Thanks.


I'm staying in a hotel apt over there until we leave for another gig.

Deira has a large prostitute population. There are _some_families there, but there's not much for children to do in that area. It's kind of a ratty, hotel-ish area. I'd look elsehwere


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Deira is pretty big. It runs from the cheap and shabby to the perfectly fine. Probably the best area is around Deira City Centre which has a bunch of mid-range hotels and apartments.

If the OP's office is near the metro stop, which it should be, then he may prefer to look into Bur Dubai or Karama, which has a larger family population. The area behind BurJuman is very popular with Indian families in his income bracket. 



nerd_deluxe said:


> I'm staying in a hotel apt over there until we leave for another gig.
> 
> Deira has a large prostitute population. There are _some_families there, but there's not much for children to do in that area. It's kind of a ratty, hotel-ish area. I'd look elsehwere


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

TallyHo said:


> The area behind BurJuman is very popular with Indian families in his income bracket.


But he is Pakistani!


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Oops. My bad. Would it make a difference?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

TallyHo said:


> Oops. My bad. Would it make a difference?


its all same same


----------



## anups_123 (Apr 15, 2014)

I am also on same boat. can anybody tell me where should I stay in Dubai as my office is in sheikh zayad road and budget is around 70000 AED per year for 1 Bedroom not studio apartment. We are husband wife and 1 year old son. please guide me ,place to stay with family. Budget can be increased from 70-80 K max.


----------



## mmasroor (Sep 9, 2013)

Just want to clarify just in case. The estimate I gave was monthly cost.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

nerd_deluxe said:


> I'm staying in a hotel apt over there until we leave for another gig.
> 
> Deira has a large prostitute population. There are _some_families there, but there's not much for children to do in that area. It's kind of a ratty, hotel-ish area. I'd look elsehwere


he doesn't have any children...


----------



## nerd_deluxe (Nov 19, 2013)

vantage said:


> he doesn't have any children...


Yes, but he asked what made it "not a family area".

Another poster was right, around Deira City Centre is much nicer...


----------



## esbund (May 14, 2014)

SgtRoswell said:


> What are your qualifications and what post did you get offered?
> 
> For my personal preferences (not to offend anyone) Diera is not a family place to live. But that's just me....not trying to frighten you or something


I have a PhD in Bio Chemistry.


----------



## esbund (May 14, 2014)

nerd_deluxe said:


> I'm staying in a hotel apt over there until we leave for another gig.
> 
> Deira has a large prostitute population. There are _some_families there, but there's not much for children to do in that area. It's kind of a ratty, hotel-ish area. I'd look elsehwere


Thanks for your comment. It is indeed helpful. I understand what you mean and will look for an apartment elsewhere. Could you please suggest any decent and nearest place to Makhtoum Street? And what are the rentals for a 1-bedroom flat likely to be? Thanks.


----------



## esbund (May 14, 2014)

TallyHo said:


> Deira is pretty big. It runs from the cheap and shabby to the perfectly fine. Probably the best area is around Deira City Centre which has a bunch of mid-range hotels and apartments.
> 
> If the OP's office is near the metro stop, which it should be, then he may prefer to look into Bur Dubai or Karama, which has a larger family population. The area behind BurJuman is very popular with Indian families in his income bracket.


Thanks for the explanation!


----------



## esbund (May 14, 2014)

TallyHo said:


> Oops. My bad. Would it make a difference?


No it wouldn't unless one's nationalism is on steroids.


----------



## esbund (May 14, 2014)

mmasroor said:


> Just want to clarify just in case. The estimate I gave was monthly cost.


Yes, got that. Thanks. It looks like I will have to search for an apartment around Deira City Center. I hope a budget of around 70k per year will be okay for a 1-bedroom furnished flat?


----------



## ExpatnKids (May 2, 2014)

esbund said:


> Yes, got that. Thanks. It looks like I will have to search for an apartment around Deira City Center. I hope a budget of around 70k per year will be okay for a 1-bedroom furnished flat?


Deira is a crowded/congested place, though that might appeal to a couple with no kids. However, if you want some peace and quiet, you could also search in Rashidiya, which is about 10 min away from Deira, and has metro and bus access to Deira. You can find a place there in the range you are looking for.

70k will not be enough for a* furnished *flat. Furnished flats come with a premium, so it might make sense to rent a bare bones apt and buy your own stuff (unless you are in Dubai for a limited time).


----------



## esbund (May 14, 2014)

ExpatnKids said:


> Deira is a crowded/congested place, though that might appeal to a couple with no kids. However, if you want some peace and quiet, you could also search in Rashidiya, which is about 10 min away from Deira, and has metro and bus access to Deira. You can find a place there in the range you are looking for.
> 
> 70k will not be enough for a* furnished *flat. Furnished flats come with a premium, so it might make sense to rent a bare bones apt and buy your own stuff (unless you are in Dubai for a limited time).


Thanks for the reply. I plan to be in Dubai for a couple of years, but not sure yet. Do you think for about 80k I can get a 1-bedroom furnished flat in Deira City Centre? On the other hand how much is regular furniture expected to cost me? and where do I buy it? Is it that I can buy second hand as well and are there any websites advertising such things in Dubai? Thanks


----------



## ExpatnKids (May 2, 2014)

esbund said:


> Thanks for the reply. I plan to be in Dubai for a couple of years, but not sure yet. Do you think for about 80k I can get a 1-bedroom furnished flat in Deira City Centre? On the other hand how much is regular furniture expected to cost me? and where do I buy it? Is it that I can buy second hand as well and are there any websites advertising such things in Dubai? Thanks


Deira city center is a mall, and the only residence that I know of there is the Pullman hotel apartments, which are fully furnished of course. I dont know the price, but it will be much higher than 80k. 
You can easily buy furniture for your place within 10k, or if you buy it used online, you can get it for perhaps half of that. There are plenty of online websites, plus plenty of used furniture stores pretty much everywhere. 
Id suggest you come alone to begin with. Take a look around the place, do a survey on where you want to live, and then decide based on your budget. Once you have retained an apt and furnished it (which shouldnt take more than a couple of weeks, you can have your wife over.


----------



## esbund (May 14, 2014)

ExpatnKids said:


> Deira city center is a mall, and the only residence that I know of there is the Pullman hotel apartments, which are fully furnished of course. I dont know the price, but it will be much higher than 80k.
> You can easily buy furniture for your place within 10k, or if you buy it used online, you can get it for perhaps half of that. There are plenty of online websites, plus plenty of used furniture stores pretty much everywhere.
> Id suggest you come alone to begin with. Take a look around the place, do a survey on where you want to live, and then decide based on your budget. Once you have retained an apt and furnished it (which shouldnt take more than a couple of weeks, you can have your wife over.


Thank you very much for the info. I will take this good suggestion, rent an unfurnished apartment and buy furniture online from dubbizzle. My employer is also going to help in finding me accomodation, but it always pays to stay informed beforehand. I have an unrelated question and perhaps a funny question, hope you can answer. I like running and I am given to understand that Dubai is a hot place. Do people go for running/jogging in Dubai or is there an alternative? Thanks again.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Just to avoid confusion - many of the shopping malls in Dubai are called xxxxx City Centre.
Deira City Centre is the name of one such mall, in the area of Deira.
The end of Deira that is near to this mall is the nicer end - it is near to the creek and borders the area known as Garhoud.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

esbund said:


> Do people go for running/jogging in Dubai or is there an alternative? Thanks again.


yes its called a gym  treadmill to be exact 
But yes, depending on where you end up living, the weather is good enough to run outdoors 7-8 months in a year esp if you do it at cooler times. Can be done in the summers as well but stay hydrated.


----------

